# Trommelfilter und wohin mit dem Dreck



## Koiteich2013 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallöchen,
Habe einen Schwimmteich nach Naturagart, und möchte nachträglich ein Trommelfilter installieren.
Ist es besser den vor den Filtergraben oder danach zu installieren?
Ich habe keinen Anschluss an einen Kanal. Wohin mit den Schmutz?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2019)

Ich würde den Trommelfilter grundsätzlich vor den Filtergraben setzen. Den Schmutz vom Trommelfilter leite ich in eine versenkte Regentonne und von dort mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe in ein nahegelegenes Pflanzenbeet. Bisher funktioniert es.


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2019)

Ich habe einen großen Seerosen Korb und das "dicke" wandert in die Kompost Tonne.


----------



## Haggard (17. Juli 2019)

So ähnlich wie Zacky habe ich das auch gemacht, allerdings habe ich nur einen 90l Maurerkübel im Filterkeller versenkt und ein gut 10m langes Drainagerohr verlegt und lasse dadurch das, vorher vom Grobschmutz befreite, Wasser verrieseln. Allerdings nutze ich das aktuell, um meine Filterkammern hin und wieder leer zu pumpen, da ich noch keinen Trommelfilter habe.


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2019)

Bei mir landet alles was der Teich an Dreck über hat, auf dem Kompost, inklusive Algen .


----------



## Koiteich2013 (18. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hat jemand einen naturagart Teich mit Trommler und wohnt in Niedersachsen?



Würde das ganze gerne mal live sehen 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2019)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hat jemand einen naturagart Teich mit Trommler und wohnt in Niedersachsen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liegt da nicht auch Naturagart irgendwo 
Und die haben auch Trommelfilter im Einsatz. 
Leider nur als gepumpte Version. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt ganz weit aus dem Fenster lehnen würde, dann würde ich vernuten weil sie an ihren Teichen keine Abwasserleitungen haben  aber wer weiß das schon so genau, ich habe da 
Sagen tun sie auf jedenfall etwas von VDE oder so und Abstand 2m 230V zu Wasser oder so ähnlich


----------



## Koiteich2013 (18. Juli 2019)

Ich würde gerne einen privaten naturagart in schwerkraft betriebenen Trommler sehen, und ein wenig Erfahrung austauschen


----------



## samorai (18. Juli 2019)

Ich war schon mal bei NG liegt am Teuteburger Wald.
Und ich glaube die TF sind für die Taucher, eventuell haben die sich wegen der schlechten Sicht beschwert....... 

Der TF kommt vor dem Regeneration Bereich, erspart dir das säubern um etliche Jahre. 
Was möchtest du denn wissen?

Der Auslauf ist bei demTF unten und der Einlauf ist im Regeneration Bereich unten, Auslauf aus dem FG oben.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (18. Juli 2019)

Vor allem würde ich gerne die Qualität des Wassers sehen. Der Einlauf in den FG wird bei mir mit filterstruempfen 200 mue vorgefiltert.


----------



## samorai (18. Juli 2019)

Bei einem TF ist das Sieb meist mit 60ym aufgelegt also *3 mal kleiner *wie dein Strumpf.


----------

